# Mailman groups and postfix config... Big problem

## Pol

Hello,

I'm making a small mailing list at work and I decided to use mailman.

I had a working postfix configuration before using mailman.

After emerging mailman and testing the package, I found an error in the log... It's about groups in postfix and mailman.

Here is the error:

```

Sep 20 10:49:20 fujitsu1 postfix/qmgr[15209]: BC14421F3B6: from=<pol@fujitsu1.techinfo>, size=326, nrcpt=1 (queue active)

Sep 20 10:49:21 fujitsu1 mail-wrapper: Group mismatch error.  Mailman expected the mail wrapper script to be executed as group "nobody", but the system's mail server executed the mail script as group "mailman".  Try tweaking the mail server to run the script as group "nobody", or re-run configure,  providing the command line option `--with-mail-gid=mailman'.

Sep 20 10:49:21 fujitsu1 postfix/local[16848]: BC14421F3B6: to=<test@fujitsu1.techinfo>, orig_to=<test>, relay=local, delay=1, status=bounced (Command died with status 2: "/usr/local/mailman/mail/mailman post test". Command output: Group mismatch error.  Mailman expected the mail wrapper script to be executed as group "nobody", but the system's mail server executed the mail script as group "mailman".  Try tweaking the mail server to run the script as group "nobody", or re-run configure,  providing the command line option `--with-mail-gid=mailman'. )

```

Here is the config of postfix, the file /etc/postfix/main.cf

```

queue_directory = /var/spool/postfix 

command_directory = /usr/sbin 

daemon_directory = /usr/lib/postfix 

myorigin = $myhostname 

#mydestination = $myhostname, localhost.$mydomain, $mydomain 

unknown_local_recipient_reject_code = 450 

mynetworks_style = subnet 

mynetworks = 127.0.0.0/8 192.168.0.0/24 

mailbox_command = /usr/bin/procmail 

debug_peer_level = 2 

debugger_command =

   PATH=/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin:

   xxgdb = $daemon_directory/$process_name $process_id & sleep 5 

sendmail_path = /usr/sbin/sendmail 

newaliases_path = /usr/bin/newaliases 

mailq_path = /usr/bin/mailq 

manpage_directory = /usr/share/man 

readme_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix-2.1.5-r2/readme 

default_destination_concurrency_limit = 2 

alias_database = hash:/etc/mail/aliases 

local_destination_concurrency_limit = 2 

alias_maps = hash:/etc/mail/aliases,hash:/usr/local/mailman/data/aliases 

home_mailbox = .maildir/ 

relayhost = relay.skynet.be

#smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes

#smtpd_sasl_security_options = noanonymous

#smtpd_sasl_local_domain =

#broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes

#smtpd_client_restrictions = permit_sasl_authenticated, reject_unauth_destination

#smtpd_use_tls=yes

#smtpd_tls_auth_only = no

#smtpd_tls_key_file = /etc/ssl/postfix/server.key 

#smtpd_tls_cert_file = /etc/ssl/postfix/server.crt 

#smtpd_tls_CAfile = /etc/ssl/postfix/server.pem 

#smtpd_tls_loglevel = 3 

#smtpd_tls_received_header = yes 

#smtpd_tls_session_cache_timeout = 3600s 

#tls_random_source = dev:/dev/urandom

canonical_maps=hash:/etc/postfix/canonical

sender_canonical_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/canonical

#Pour mailman: http://www.list.org/mailman-install/node12.html

owner_request_special = no

recipient_delimiter = +

unknown_local_recipient_reject_code = 550

mail_owner = postfix

default_privs = mailman

setgid_group = postdrop

```

```

fujitsu1 # emerge -pv postfix mailman

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] mail-mta/postfix-2.2.2-r1  -hardened +ipv6 +ldap -mailwrapper -mbox +mysql -nis +pam +postgres +sasl (-selinux) +ssl -vda 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-mail/mailman-2.1.6  +apache2 +courier -exim +postfix -qmail -sendmail -xmail 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

```

Here are some informations about my box:

```

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.0_pre8

Portage 2.0.52-r1 (default-linux/x86/2005.1, gcc-3.4.4, glibc-2.3.5-r1, 2.6.13-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.13-gentoo i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.93GHz

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5, 2.4.1-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.13

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.20

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/lib/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache digest distlocks fixpackages sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 7zip X acl alsa apache2 apm arts authdaemond automount avi bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth browserplugin bzip2 calendar cdparanoia cdr chroot cli courier crypt cups curl cyrus dba dbm dbus dvd dvdr dvdread eds effects emboss encode extras fam foomaticdb fortran ftp gd gdbm geoip gif gimp gimpprint gnutls gpm gtk gtk2 hal iconv imagemagick imap imlib ipv6 java javascript jpeg kde kerberos ldap libg++ libwww lm_sensors mad mailbox maildir mcal mikmod mmx mmx2 motif mozilla moznocompose moznoirc moznomail mp3 mpeg mpeg4 mplayer msn musicbrainz mysql ncurses netpbm nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg oggvorbis opengl pam pcre pda pdflib pear perl php plugin png postfix postgres python qt quicktime readline samba sasl scanner sensord session sockets spell sqlite sse sse2 ssl svg svgz tcltk tcpd tetex tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts usb v4l v4l2 vorbis win32codecs winbind wmf wxwindows xinerama xml2 xmlrpc xsl xv xvid zeroconf zip zlib linguas_fr userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

```

Linux fujitsu1 2.6.13-gentoo #2 Wed Sep 7 16:57:30 CEST 2005 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.93GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

To test the system I have created a mailling called 'test' and modified the alias file accordingly.

I had no problem creating the mailling, everything worked, the problem is somewhere else, I'm sure...

I have read many tutorial to resolve the problems and read many forums threads but nothing helped me... It seems that there are no real solutions to that problem...

Thanks to help.

----------

## Pol

UP !

nobody ? ...

----------

## fefeh

It seems to me like it explains it pretty well in the error message.

Postfix is running as group "mailman" and mailman is expecting the group "nobody", or maybe vice versa, but I don't have any experience with mailman.  Check the config file for mailman.

----------

## dkaplowitz

From Virtual Mailhosting System with Postfix Guide

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # nano -w /usr/portage/net-mail/mailman/mailman-$ver.ebuild
> 
> MAILGID="280"
> ...

 

Then emerge mailman.

----------

## Pol

Thanks I try tomorow and I tell you  :Wink: 

----------

## thoughtform

did it work?

mailmain is driving me crazy....

----------

## Pol

Hello,

No, I gave up, I didn't succeded to get it working... it's such a mess...

----------

